# Having Product Key but no 'office 2003 CD'



## manojsharma1803 (Feb 5, 2014)

*error 25090*

*system error-2147024893 *

*NOT HAVING OFFICE CD but I do have THE PRODUCT KEY ....... *

error 25090 office setup encountered a problem with the office source engine,
system error-2147024893

it says to find & resolve the problem in "Office Source Engine" 
during 'repair / installation' through Microsoft Office Professional edition 2003, occupying 384 MB space in the system disc and asking for installation CD.

I can not find "Office Source engine" as it is not traceable 

C:\program files\microsoft office\office 11\1033\setupCHM


I searched through the other supports asking for installation cd to be put in THERE. 
Problem is:
I do not have original cd for the version *11.0.5614.0* 

but I do have no. *73931-640-0000106-57331* AND *product KEY*:<_Product Key removed by RTR_ Microsoft Community & directed to TSF>_

*Pl. help me out to make it functioning.*

thanks & regards
:smile:


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

So how is it you have Office 2003 but no installation media? Note: it's only the original installation media that's needed, not one for whatever service packs etc Office might have been updated with since then.


----------



## manojsharma1803 (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear Paul
it means I can not be helped out technically.....
thanks and regards


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

No, that's not what it means. How did you acquire Office 2003? Did you buy it on CD/DVD, as a download file, or did it come pre-installed on your PC when new?


----------



## manojsharma1803 (Feb 5, 2014)

good morning dear Paul
yes I got it pre installed

these reactions are making me worried
as recently I have purchased Sony Vaio, preinstalled with windows 8, without any installation cd
meaning that if anything goes wrong, I may not be able to get help for obvious reasons of not having cd with me

more over you know what, after asking for the help for the above problem, I automatically got downloaded a 'genuine-version-verifying update,' on windows xp professional, which is certifying that OS as 'not genuine', that too, after lapse of more than 10 years when windows xp is going to expire...not good

don't you think it is putting '?' on the support extended by you people for such a long period 
I am not in the favor of 'not genuine' but such measures must be exercised at very initial level and must be effective enough to prevent usage of 'fake', failure to which should be accepted till measures are made effective enough by we responsible people.
if this is so, I am also that much victim as you
thanks for sparing valuable time of yours
I liked 'cheers'
regards


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

when you first started your windows 8 PC , it should have prompted you to create restore DVDs or USB drive
the software is on a recovery partition on the harddrive and can be accessed to reset the PC back to the factory condition 
the reason for creating the DVDs is that if the harddrive fails you can use those DVDs/USB drive to set the PC back to how it was when first purchased.

Whats the make of the PC - and you should be able to create the DVDs now (may need 6 or more)

if the PC is windows 8 and you upgrade to windows 8.1 then the recovery partition is nolonger usable and so its important these disks are made before you upgrade to 8.1 
MS does warn you of this.

With XP PCs 
the above also applied to XP for some PCs , or they had recovery Disks included in the box with the PC


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

If your old PC came with Office 2003 pre-installed, you cannot transfer that to the new PC; the licence is only valid for the old PC. In any event, Office 2003 is not compatible with Windows 8 or 8.1.


----------



## manojsharma1803 (Feb 5, 2014)

etaf said:


> when you first started your windows 8 PC , it should have prompted you to create restore DVDs or USB drive
> the software is on a recovery partition on the harddrive and can be accessed to reset the PC back to the factory condition
> the reason for creating the DVDs is that if the harddrive fails you can use those DVDs/USB drive to set the PC back to how it was when first purchased.
> 
> ...


-----------------
thanks Wayne for taking the link up for windows 8

I have not created recovery yet but am about to do so after clearing few issues:

A) control panel instructs for 1) creating system image and 
2) creating system repair disc 

B) VAIO care manual suggests
1) recovering your computer from recovery media created through VAIO
care(Rescue Mode)
and 2) To restore system files using the restore point when you cannot start
Windows (where in it asks for inserting the disc and then choosing
your operating system and later on for selecting a restore point

my query:
1) how many sets of the recovery disc are required to be created considering A) & B)
and that 2) am I suppose to label or assign path etc. in a particular manner so as to make recovery successful when required

3) if A1 and A2 both are required, can they be created as sharing on the same media disc or they should be created separately

4) can data be backed up along with the 'creation of recovery' ( on the same DVD) or in continuation with each other?

5) w.r.t. B2_ what does it mean 'to select restore point' when you have put your 'recovery created disc' in the drive 

6) you are saying 'recovery partition is no longer usable' after upgrading to 8.1, 
will creation of recovery be required after that up gradation also?

PLEASE
suggest an appropriate procedure for A) & B) so that I may recover each and every bit of data / system / computer (as such present on date of creation) in future if required.

ISSUE OF XP is different.. I am looking forward to Mr. Paul to help me out of the situation..

thanks and regards
manoj

************THE WORLD IS GOOD IF WE THINK SO*************


----------



## manojsharma1803 (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear Paul / Wayne
Pl. help me in separating the issues as stated in the above reply
I think there is some intermixing with the replies
I took the reply since I mentioned regarding my window 8 in reply to Mr. Paul
and now came to know that was initiated by 'etaf'

pl. don't dilute issue of mine also and suggest accordingly.

thanks

********IT HAPPENS IN THIS WORLD*********


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

The recovery DVDs are only for the software operating system and any software that may have been included on the original machine - like a security suite trial software

the disks do not have any information on changes to the system after you first started the machine - it will be like having a brand new machine out of the box. 

So you would need to backup your data separately, and make sure you also have installation files for any programs you have installed since first starting. 

Different manufacturers have different numbers of Disk required - HP on windows 8 takes 4 last time i created 
and Fujitsu Windows 7 uses 2 
I would make sure you have at least 10 DVDs available 

Recovery and Restore are completely different 
Recovery sets the PC back to its factory condition
Restore - is on the PC only and not available via removable media
and takes a snapshot of the PC on a day , and allows you to got back to how that PC was on that day ( usually all data is retained)

When you upgrade from windows 8 to windows 8.1 
the recovery partition , which is an area on the PC Harddrive which has a copy of the system as created at the factory 
this partition is not usuable after you have applied a 8.1 update 
so you should create the windows 8 recovery dvds 
then if you ever need to use 
it will take the PC back to windows 8 - and you will need to update to windows 8.1 again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the Office issue with the old PC running XP and you have a second PC running Win 8 with other issues?

Is that is the case I would suggest we stick with one PC at a time.


The oem PC's I bought with Office 2003 came with a cd in the box, Sony I can't say but if you give us a model number we may be able to check.

The Non-Genuine issue on the XP PC?
May be malware related or even as simple as having the wrong date and time in the bios.


----------



## manojsharma1803 (Feb 5, 2014)

macropod said:


> If your old PC came with Office 2003 pre-installed, you cannot transfer that to the new PC; the licence is only valid for the old PC. In any event, Office 2003 is not compatible with Windows 8 or 8.1.


Dear Paul
I think we have lost some link
I am not at all interested in transferring 'office 2003' from windows XP professional to windows 8, the new PC....

refer my problem with office 2003 in windows XP prof
'Microsoft office professional edition 2003 is unable to repair/ reinstall my 'Office 2003' as 'office engine' is not traceable and it is asking for CD, to insert there in, which is not with me and now 
I am asking for technical help to resolve this issue where in 'Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003' is lying occupied with 384MB disc space for all this.

Please help me to get office 2003 repaired with the help of repair / reinstall option of 'Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003' to make the 384MB disc space usable or suggest accordingly.

thanks and regards
manoj
:smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need a office 2003 CD see if a friend has one you can borrow.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

manojsharma1803 said:


> my problem with office 2003 in windows XP prof
> 'Microsoft office professional edition 2003 is unable to repair/ reinstall my 'Office 2003' as 'office engine' is not traceable and it is asking for CD, to insert there in, which is not with me and now


But you haven't answered my question: How did you acquire Office 2003? Did it come pre-installed, did you buy a CD or a download with a product key you purchased, did you get it from your employer or from a friend? How?


----------



## manojsharma1803 (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear Paul
actually you have missed my post at s. no.#5 
it was pre-installed and the product key is available in the system....

technically we are not able to get / provide 'office source engine' & that the *repair / reinstall option* of the 'Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003' can not be utilized to repair / reinstall Office 2003 on the Windows XP Pro and the 384MB space, occupied by it, is useless and can be deleted...

if a person *has* CD then what is the fun of providing that repair /reinstall option therein..

thanks for your valuable inputs
regards

***EVERY MOMENT IS FRESH & UNIQUE IN THIS WORLD***


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

If it was pre-installed, the installation files should be on either the recovery partition the PC came with or on the separate recovery media supplied with it. There is no need to look further afield.


----------



## manojsharma1803 (Feb 5, 2014)

thanks dear Paul
I got the solution that no solution is there for this problem

thanks once again for your valuable inputs
regards
at last I learnt
cheers
cu
thanks


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

manojsharma1803 said:


> I got the solution that no solution is there for this problem


Huh?


----------

